# auto a control remoto L298



## nahuelafc (Jun 10, 2012)

Hola! 

Entiendo que ya haya VARIOS temas con respecto al L298, pero creo este nuevo tema ya que la mayoría son viejos, o no responden a mi duda.

paso a comentarles,
tenia un viejo autito a control remoto que no funcionaba y no tenia su control remoto, entonces hice el control remoto y sus placas para que funcione con un Ht12E para el control remoto, y un decodificador Ht12e para el receptor. (TODO POR RF) y le puse un driver para motores L293..

usando este circuito:
http://s3.subirimagenes.com:81/otros/previo/thump_6985840receptor.jpg
o aca se observa mejor 
http://images.elektroda.net/38_1292174072.jpg

y alimentando todo con unas baterías de poca corriente de 9v, el problema es que después de un rato, el L293 calentaba muchísimo y el auto dejaba de funcionar... conseguí unas pilas de esa de litio de 7.2v, que entregan gran cantidad de corriente, y el L293 se quemo...

Yo no habia medido la cantidad de amperes que consumía el motor, pero consume 3A si el motor esta atascado, esa seria la corriente maxima que consume el auto (alimentandolo con una fuente de tension continua, agarrando las ruedas para que no giren). ((el auto tiene dos motores, uno dc, y un servo, pero los hago funcionar ambos como motores de dc))

Previamente yo había comprado un L298, mi idea era remplazar el 293, por el L298, limitando la corriente a 2A, pero no entiendo bien como conectar el L298 y quería saber si alguien podría ayudarme con esto. la verdad que no necesito que el auto ande a maxima velocidad y que consuma 3A, solo quiero que funcione, lei que con PWM y el L298 podria hacerlo funcionar, pero la verdad que no entiendo como es, si alguien podria ayudarme con esto, ya que es un proyecto para el colegio

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## sdel (Jun 26, 2012)

LImitando la corriente a 2A con el l293 no tendría que tener problema, proba poniendo un disipador.
Saludos.


----------



## MasterX100 (Sep 30, 2012)

Los quiero utilizar para un Seguidor de lineas que consta de una Pic 16f84a un par de sensores QRD1114 y un LM358 para amplificar la señar y para la etapa de Potencia quiero usar uno de esos 2 pero no se cual es mejor.


----------

